# Per Internet telefonieren



## Amr0d (19. August 2003)

Wir möchten in unserer Firma die Kosten senken und ich habe gehört das man über das Internet günstig telefonieren kann. Wenn das stimmt, was brauche ich dafür und brauch ich nen Anbieter etc. Ich brauche einige Infos. Unter Google habe ich leider gar nichts gefunden was mir helfen konnte deswegen vertraue ich mal auf euch


----------



## knulp (21. August 2003)

Versuchs mal bei web.de mit ComWin, ich hab aber gehört, dass das gar nicht so viel günstiger ist.


----------

